# ask about 921 disk degas



## kody66 (Mar 5, 2007)

I've had my dvr921 for 2 years and am very happy with it. But over this time frame I've notice the HD recording space has been slowly shrinking from the original 30 hrs available. Currently I have NO recorded HD programs yet the available space is showing as 10 hrs. Is this a situation where the SD and HD share space (200 total available) and the 'typical' disk drive gas is being hogged by the SD partition. I'm a PC user so unix is foreign to me. Is there anything I can do for I want to change my subscription with dish to the 31 HD chanel package without going to the VIP622 receiver. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

AFAIK there is no seperate partition between SD and HD programming. If you recorded one HD show, both SD and HD would decrease in size.

BTW: OTA recordings of "SD" programs still take up as much space as an "HD" program. This is because OTA broadcasters don't compress thier data as much as the satellite-delivered SD programs.


----------

